# Simple HDTV Crop Tool



## Jack Flash (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a simple cropping tool which would permit me to consistently crop my digital collection to 1920 x 1080 without setup for each picture.  None of the inexpensive S/W editors of which I am aware include a 16:9 crop format or permit a fixed 1920x1080 crop.

Any suggestions?


Thanks....


----------



## jedithebomber (Oct 25, 2007)

I am fairly sure you can setup something in photoshop you could run a batch through.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 29, 2007)

just create an action to resize a photo to that dimension and save it.


----------

